# Modificar Giradiscos Winco, valvulares o transistores



## nico delmar (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola querido compañeros del Foro. Si bien este resulta ser mi primer post, llevo ya un tiempo leyendo aqui la mucha, bastante y valiosa informacion que hay.
La electronica siempre fue apasionante para mi, tengo conceptos basicos estudiados, a los que voy sumando experiencias y lecturas.
Pero esta vez estoy embarcado en un proyecto al cual no logro darle buena forma: Tengo hace un tiempo ya toda la parte de amplificacion de un viejo tocadiscos Winco valvular, la cual quiero transformar en un pre valvular que me permita hacer buenas grabaciones por linea de guitarra o microfono. Ni bien comienzo ya surgen muchas dudas, y es por eso que escribo: Empezando por el circuito valvular, con las cuales no estoy muy bien informado.
Yo supongo, ademas, que no es lo mismo la señal que viene de la pua del tocadiscos que la señal de una guitarra electrica o de un microfono, verdad?
Adjunto algunas imagenes a ver si ustedes me confirman la viavilidad del proyecto: Funcionara? Y que con la calidad del audio?

Espero opiniones.

PD: Algunos datos: Valvulas: la primera 35W4 (a esta la conozco) - la segunda 5005 (no dice nada mas que eso) - y la tercera tiene la info borrada (termina en AV6 y es made in france) Transfo de alimentacion de 220v a 120v. El Trafo de salida tiene 2000Ω en el primario y 3.2Ω en el secundario. Aqui surge otra duda: De la salida de audio del sistema sale la señal hacia el trafo de salida, y del sec. sale hacia el parlante, pero como veran, hay otra señal de algun tipo que viene hacia alli tambien (Cables negro y amarillo).

Gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 1, 2010)

Las válvulas originales si mal no recuerdo eran: 50C5, 12AV6 y 35W4.
Los cables que vuelven de la salida seguramente son para la realimentación.


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 1, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Las válvulas originales si mal no recuerdo eran: 50C5, 12AV6 y 35W4.
> Los cables que vuelven de la salida seguramente son para la realimentación.



 Un verdadero genio! Te agradezco esos valiosos datos.

Eso de la retroalimentacion es algo que desconocia . . .

El sistema parece funcionar luego de algunas reparaciones pequeñas. Tengo pensado conservar solo los zocalos y valvulas y hacer una placa mas reducida con el resto de los componentes nuevos.

Estoy por hacer algunas pruebas de calidad del audio, ruido y/o distorsion . . .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 1, 2010)

Para un pre-amplificador, lo más valioso que tenés es la 12AV6.
La 50C5 ya es la etapa de potencia.
Y la restante, solo rectificadora.
Si en algo más te puedo ayudar, avisame


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 1, 2010)

un fracaso las pruebas, puro ruido.  Comienzo a sospechar que algun componente le falta, por suerte encontré en una revista Mecanica Popular de 1949 el circuito original. . . .

black tiger . . . en cualquier momento te molesto de vuelta . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2010)

nico delmar dijo:


> un fracaso las pruebas, puro ruido.  Comienzo a sospechar que algun componente le falta, por suerte encontré en una revista Mecanica Popular de 1949 el circuito original. . . .
> 
> black tiger . . . en cualquier momento te molesto de vuelta . . .


 

¡ Que hermoso cachivache ! 

*Ur gen te* , ponele masa a las carcasas de los potenciómetros y quizas al capacitor ese grande a rosca.

Poné en corto la entrada (el cablecito que iba al pick-up).

Saludos !


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 2, 2010)

gracias DOSMETROS, voy a probar con la masa a ver si mejora. 

no entiendo para que pondria en corto la entrada . . .

dejo el circuito original que encontré


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 2, 2010)

Hacele caso a 2M, sobre todo, con respecto al capacitor a rosca, ya que es un capacitor doble y el negativo de ese electrolítico es el mismo cuerpo metálico.

PD: fijate si el cátodo de la 12AV6 no lleva una resistencia a al chasis y le llega la realimentación que viene el parlante a ese punto a través de una R y un C.


----------



## nico delmar (Dic 3, 2010)

Encontré este diagrama para usar la 12AV6 que tengo.

Es un poco basico ya que no tiene control de ganancia ni de tono, pero creo que con esas mods quedaria un lindo pre . . .

lo saqué de aqui http://www.ricktone.com/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

esquema de winco a valvula


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/425010/


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 10, 2011)

aca hay algo que te puede servir para utilizar lo que ya tenes, http://diyers.mi-web.es/board/preamp-3-canales-bad-cat-fender-mctube-t2160.html


----------



## faviolone (Ene 12, 2013)

hola gente. soy aficionado con conocimientos limitados en el asunto. la coneccion de una fuente de audio parece algo sencillo. pero en este caso mi cabeza no da para tanto. tengo un winco mono valvular. la fuente tiene tres patas en la zona de abajo, que pareciera ser el debanado del primario (22o) y arriba 4, del secundario imagino... al ampli salen 3. no se si sera punto medio o que. tiene un diodito solo que cruza la trcer pata de abajo con la primera de arriba. el problema es que se me desoldo un cable. el que lleva corriente al trafo y que pasa por el interruptor. no le puedo hallar su lugar...en una se prende pero no emite sonido..no quiero meterle el 220 en cualquier lado por eso va la consulta..y la foto (no la pude cargar y puse un link)


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 13, 2013)

este es el diagrama winco de una valvula espero te sirva


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 1, 2013)

Buenas, estoy buscando asesoramiento para convertir en amplificador un Wincofon estéreo valvular. Fue mi primer tocadiscos y ahora quiero reciclarlo para poder amplificar el sonido de la compu o de un reproductor de cd o sea, básicamente, hacerle una entrada de linea (corrijiendo la impedancia, según tengo entendido).
Por mi parte no soy muy experimentado, pero si me dan el diagrama y os componentes, tengo quienes me pueden ayudar a llevar adelante el proyecto.
En principio, no importaría que deje de funcionar como tocadiscos (actualmente está funcionando aunque muy mal,  el sonido  se reproduce bien pero la bandeja está deplorable)
Cualquier ayuda será enormemente agradecida. ...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 1, 2013)

No es algo demasiado complejo solo tenes que reemplazar el filtro RIIA por resistencias adecuadas para una señal de LINEA

Lo mas facil es que publiques fotos para una orientacion



Foto orientativa no significa que sea ese modelo


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 2, 2013)

muy bien ¿fotos de qué? supongo que del chasis donde están las válvulas y el transformador ¿es así? y ¿qué es necesario que se vea bien? así me concentro en eso al hacer la foto. 
desde ya Capitanp mi agradecimiento


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 2, 2013)

amigo rosarino, es mejor si subes las fotos, para estar mas seguros, pero mientras date una vuelta por aqui, que te va a aclarar el panorama....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 2, 2013)

Bien, entonces hago una serie competa de fotos de interior y exterior y las subo, no debería pasar de mañana


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 2, 2013)

Bueno, acá van las fotos si falta algo, me avisan y lo subo.




























Las válvulas, al parecer, son ECL 82 de origen Argentino.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 3, 2013)

Si, la foto del circuito 


No puedo ver las imagenes grandes..



sera este?










Mejor este que es estereo


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 5, 2013)

Este es de tres válvulas (al menos do son ecl 82) , con tono y volumen y dos transformadores. Esta noche hago fotos nuevas y te las subo más grandes porque el servidor que usé me restringe mucho.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2013)

Alejandro de Rosario dijo:


> Este es de tres válvulas (al menos do son ecl 82) , con tono y volumen y dos transformadores. Esta noche hago fotos nuevas y te las subo más grandes porque el servidor que usé me restringe mucho.




La tercer valvula es el rectificador que en los diagramas esta echo con diodos


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 6, 2013)

espero que estas fotos se vean bien Capitán






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL[/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## crimson (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola Alejandro, esos Winco tenían todos un circuito muy parecido,




¿no probaste de usar como línea la entrada del pick-up? Esos tocadiscos eran con entrada lineal, no tenían un red de corrección tipo RIAA.
Saludos C


----------



## capitanp (Jul 7, 2013)

Lo que no me cierra es que si es estereo hay dos entradas del pick-up dos valvulas. dond esta el otro trafo de salida?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jul 7, 2013)

la salida es mono fijate si los parlantes estan conectados en paralelo ya que si fuese stereo tendria 2 trafos de salida


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 7, 2013)

No se mucho, pero ya que es mono, una de las dos válvulas debiera ser preamplificadora, y la ECL82 es de potencia, unos 5 watt. Lo más probable es que lleve una 12AX7 o similar inmediatamente después de la cápsula


----------



## crimson (Jul 7, 2013)

Muy buena la observación de Mario, si hay un sólo transformador de salida debe ser un push-pull, un triodo es pre y otro triodo desfasador catódico, los pentodos se usan como potencia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Saludos C


----------



## capitanp (Jul 7, 2013)

Jejeje eso es lo que me gusta.... no veo que los parlantes esten en paralelo y los potes son claramente stereo....

Ya encontre el otro trafo!!!


----------



## crimson (Jul 8, 2013)

¿Puede ser que esté asomando por debajo del chassis?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 8, 2013)

Y *Alejandro de Rosario* vas a sacar los RCA del Pick-Up y mandarle señal de audio?


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 8, 2013)

Lo que quieres hacer es muy fácil amigo, basta con localizar en el chasis esta parte del circuito y sustituirla por un condensador de poliester de 220nF, ahí tienes la entrada,  de lo demás ya se encargan sus diferentes etapas.


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 9, 2013)

SORPRENDE la mucha y muy buena colaboración que me han dado y que desde ya agradezco. 
Por lógica, Capitán, siempre se empieza de menor a mayor así que vamos en principio a darle señal por el Pick-up, tal señaló Crimson. Sinó intentaremos con la solución de Eskaleno que por cierto, también es harto sencilla.
¿alguna sugerencia para hacerlo?  ¿elimino la bandeja  o la dejo ?


----------



## crimson (Jul 9, 2013)

Podés poner una llave de cambio...


----------



## Emiliodc (Jul 10, 2013)

hola foreros, hoy me dirijo a uds con esta duda. tengo un viejo Wincofon transistorisado con radio el cual tiene la etapa de salida muerta, ya que estaba queria modificarla para darle un poco mas de potencia (4 o 5W contra los 0,8w que tengo entendido que entrega).
el transformador lo probé y se aguanto una potencia de 8w sin problemas.



y si no es muy complicado anexarle una entrada de linea, siempre y cuando no afecte al rendimiento del circuito original. desde ya muchas gracias y aca adjunto los diagramas y fotos de los circuitos



Diagrama de un Winco con radio a pilas






Diagrama del mismo amplificador con transformador en PDF


en mi caso es un hibrido *por_*q*ue* tiene la misma radio pero con transformador.

Otro dato, el transformador no es parte del motor del plato.


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesante alternativa Crimson y fácil de hacer incluso para un lego como yo, me voy a poner a renegar un rato con ello.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2013)

Emiliodc dijo:


> hola foreros, hoy me dirijo a uds con esta duda. tengo un viejo Wincofon transistorisado con radio el cual tiene la etapa de salida muerta, ya que estaba queria modificarla para darle un poco mas de potencia (4 o 5W contra los 0,8w que tengo entendido que entrega). . . .



Agrega un integrado amplificador tipo *TDA2002* en el Foro puedes encontrar mucha información al respecto.


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 10, 2013)

Bien, seguí el consejo de Crimson y sin siquiera usar una herramienta salió andando pero ahora hay otros detalles. Aunque la idea de Crimson de poner una llave de cambio para usarlo como tocadiscos y amplificador es buena, me resulta más conveniente sacar la bandeja para usar ese espacio  pero resulta que la bandeja es la que enciende el equipo. De ella sale una ficha de baquelita con cuatro contactos de aluminio, de los cuales 4 están conectados y uno no (algo parecido a la clavija del medio de los tomas trifásicos) ¿como hago para conectar una llave a esos tres cables y eliminar la bandeja definitivamente ?.
Otro detalle a solucionar es que al prenderlo se oye un zumbido igual al que hacen esos enormes transformadores de tendido eléctrico callejero (los que son del campo como yo seguro los han escuchado en alguna planta de silos).
Por lo demás, andan tono y volumen y prenden las tres válvulas y se escuchan los dos canales, no satura  y no distorsiona (aunque no hay que ser pretencioso, es un Winco)


----------



## analogico (Jul 10, 2013)

Alejandro de Rosario dijo:


> Otro detalle a solucionar es que al prenderlo se oye un zumbido igual al que hacen esos enormes transformadores de tendido eléctrico callejero (los que son del campo como yo seguro los han escuchado en alguna planta de silos).



el zumbido puede  ser el condensador

debe ser un condensador doble
entonces 
necesitas 2 condensadores  actuales para reemplazarlo


----------



## Alejandro de Rosario (Jul 11, 2013)

Analógico, agradezco el aporte pero no aclaré algo: ese zumbido no sale por los parlantes, sinó que se escucha al estar detrás del equipo, como mi conocimiento de electrónica es limitado prefiero aclararlo antes para facilitar al que sabe el diagnóstico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

Alejandro, probá de apretarle los 4 tornillos al transformador grande


----------



## crimson (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola Alejandro, con respecto a la llave rara de encendido en la bandeja, habría que probar de llevar los 220V directamente al transformador de poder (a lo sumo intercalándole un interruptor) para poder retirar la bandeja.
Saludos C


----------



## Emiliodc (Jul 16, 2013)

cambio de tema, según el diagrama que adjunte antes tengo que conectar el transformador en 12+12 (supongo) pero a la hora de querer conectar los cables, me encuentro con esto.






Las lineas amarillas son de que alguna vez tubo soldados dos diodos pero ni me acuerdo que alimentaban. no seria problema tampoco.

yo desde mi ignorancia pensé en conectarle el TDA2002 de esta forma para reemplazar los transistores de germanio. Es correcto esto que estoy pensando hacer?





*imagen a mayor resolucion*
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/219430_10201374080455384_643494153_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Emiliodc (Ago 25, 2013)

Hola vengo con una propuesta diferente para revivir un winco, (me arte de pelear con el amplificador original que no quiere revivir...) 

este es el circuito en cuestión...






al igual que el amplificador original, en la placa esta integrada la fuente rectificadora, el pre amplificador para capsula cerámica (sacada de un video de internet) y una etapa de salida con un TDA2002/3.

Esta bien organizado el circuito? hay algo que podría o debería mejorarse?
se adaptará bien la radio original del winco?

aquí dejo el video de donde saque el circuito

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG0jj1yla-Q

si quieren escuchar como suena, adelanten el video hasta 9:55....

Es la primera vez que dibujo un circuito de un amplificador por eso quiero saber si esta todo en orden.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 26, 2013)

Hola Emiliodc Te quedo Muy buena la placa,pero para preamplificar una capsula ceramica ,un tl072 es mucho lujo!!!Hubiera bastado con un bc549

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2013)

Te quedó muy bonita  , si todavía tenés la plaqueta  vieja no la tires que te la rediseño para transistores de silicio 

Saludos !


----------



## Emiliodc (Ago 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te quedó muy bonita  , si todavía tenés la plaqueta  vieja no la tires que te la rediseño para transistores de silicio
> 
> Saludos !



Bueno gracias. si, no pienso tirar nada, todo se guarda. quien sabe que depara el futuro...


----------



## Emiliodc (Ago 26, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Emiliodc Te quedo Muy buena la placa,pero para preamplificar una capsula ceramica ,un tl072 es mucho lujo!!!Hubiera bastado con un bc549
> 
> Saludos.



si entiendo, pero copie el circuito tal cual lo describe el video. y como suena de maravilla no quise modificar nada...

ahh por cierto, todo lo alimentaria con el transformador original que parece que soporta sin ningun drama el consumo extra


----------



## Emiliodc (Ago 28, 2013)

una cosa que me olvide de preguntar es que si no hay problema que después del jack (ficha 3.5 hembra) puentee los 2 canales del PRE-amp. 
en mi caso tengo capsula estéreo y si el pre suena bien quería aprovecharlo para conectarlo a un equipo mas grande o a los auriculares. No me interesa que la etapa de salida sea estéreo porque creo que no se justifica por la calidad acústica del chasis metálico del aparato.


----------



## moncada (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola Emilio. Para excitar un TDA2002 y conseguir unos 4w a 4 ohms sobran unas pocas decenas de milivoltios, por lo que no necesitas ningún preamplificador, ya que una cápsula cerámica en buen estado puede generar hasta unos 100mV. Con un seguidor de emisor antes del C.I. hubiese bastado. Fíjate en el esquema original, tal como va montado Q1. Como la cápsula es estéreo y el amplificador mono, solo necesitas puentear los pines L y R a la salida de aquella y luego atacar la entrada del TDA2002, intercalando claro está, un potenciómetro de volumen.

No hace mucho me encontré con un problema similar al tuyo. Una maleta tocadiscos Garrard de finales de los 60 llevaba un amplificador en push-pull con transformadores y transistores de germanio. Este módulo generaba demasiada distorsión de cruce y aunque aumentase la corriente de reposo para corregirla, la NTC conectada a la polarización de las bases de los transistores finales no compensaba lo suficiente y se producía un embalamiento térmico incontrolable, típico de los transistores de Ge. Solución: instalarle un TDA2002 que tenía a mano. Aún así tuve que jugar con las resistencias que determinan la ganancia porque el potenciómetro de volumen solo actuaba en el primer tercio de su recorrido. A partir de ahí se producía saturación debido a la sensibilidad del TDA.

Espero haberte ayudado...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DannyR (Oct 25, 2014)

Hola compañeros! Me gustaria saber si ésta modificación que realicé al circuito, es correcta para poder reproducir desde la Pc o otro reproductor.  Esta bien asi? o necesita otro capacitor o resistencia en la entrada?  Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Oct 25, 2014)

Hola DannyR, está bien, yo le agregaría un control de volumen, para evitar que sature la 12AT6



Saludos C


----------



## diepalmieri (Ene 13, 2015)

Estimados,

Necesitaría saber si algunos de ustedes saben en que porcentaje se realiza la derivación en el secundario del transformador de salida valvular de Winco con ECL82 para la realimentación. Les dejo el circuito.
Desde ya muchas gracias!!
Diego


----------



## DannyR (Ene 14, 2015)

diepalmieri no estoy del todo seguro a lo que preguntas pero en que influye que le mandes esa conexión al pote? no es lo mismo que vaya a tierra? trabaja mejor asi? cambia el sonido?
Y ya que estamos se me presento una duda.. en el caso de que el primario esté mal conectado, esa realimentación vendria a no ser negativa por lo que empeoraria en vez de supuestamente mejorar algo.. Sera que conociendo el sentido de los devanados se puede deducir como conectar correctamente? si no se entiende mi pregunta tratare de hacer un dibujito  Saludos


----------



## diepalmieri (Ene 15, 2015)

Esa conexión de la derivación del secundario del transformador de salida, hace que una porción de la tensión que le llega al parlante se inyecta a la entrada a travez del pote de volumen con fase de 180°, y es lo que se llama realimentación negativa, y su fin es reducir la distorsión. Lo que me falta saber es el dato de a que porcentaje del secundario se realiza esa derivación. Gracias!! Diego


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2015)

Diego , creo que  podés hacer un divisor resistivo desde la salida del transformador , o probar con otro preset y luego llevarlo a resistencias fijas


----------



## diepalmieri (Ene 15, 2015)

Si tal cual, es una buena opción. Seguiré averigüando ya que me gustaría que funciona tal como fue diseñado. Gracias!!


----------



## guasonmas (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola una pregunta, estoy tratando de arreglar un tocadiscos winco, pude lograr que suene, pero ahora cada vez que muevo la perilla de Graves/Agudos, empieza a chillar muy fuerte tanto que aturde, alguien tiene idea cual puede ser el componente que puede estar molestando? el tocadiscos por lo que vi fue muy manoseado ya que vi varias reparaciones en las plaquetas, cambie ya varios capacitares y sigue con este chillido, saque el potenciometro, lo medio y anda bien. Puede ser que sea alguno de los transistores?.

Muchas Gracias desde ya. saludos!! ...

SI alguien se prende en la ayuda, puedo subir fotos, pero la verdad es que ya nose que resolver en cuanto a esto, no puedo encontrar la falla. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2015)

Aqui tenés el diagrama : Winco E-2050.pdf 

Que pasa si le quitás el control de tono ?

Fijate que no falte R1


----------



## luiszygar (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola, buenos días, me presento, soy Luis, y sobre tema Winco, alguien tiene datos de tensión y corriente de salida del transformador de alimentación , de la alta (entre200 y 220) y de los 6,3V ?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

Buenas Noches, no sé que modelo tienes, fijate si es el que indico, pegate una vuelta por acá : Tocadiscos Winco a válvulas, Reparación y Restauración.
Si es otro modelo, publicalo, y nomina que válvulas tiene.
*"Importante" :*
Estos equipos, aparatos, funcionan con tensiones muy altas, dado que las válvulas electrónicas funcionan con alta tensión, esto implica riesgo grave, electrocución, y peligro de muerte, debes tener conocimientos técnicos, experiencia, y seguir normas de seguridad para evitar shock eléctrico, si no tienes estos conocimientos, llévalo a reparar a un técnico con experiencia.
Aclarado este punto, de ahora en más, lo que hagas, corre por tu exclusiva responsabilidad.


----------



## luiszygar (Sep 14, 2021)

Muchisimas gracias por responderme, este es el circuito que tengo pero la rectificacion es un diodo y no la 6x4


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 14, 2021)

luiszygar dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 271675
> Muchisimas gracias por responderme, este es el circuito que tengo pero la rectificacion es un diodo y no la 6x4


Este es con diodo rectificador : ⬇️


s.e.u.o.

Saludos ​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2021)

luiszygar dijo:


> Hola, buenos días, me presento, soy Luis, y sobre tema Winco, alguien tiene datos de tensión y corriente de salida del transformador de alimentación , de la alta (entre200 y 220) y de los 6,3V ?
> Desde ya muchas gracias.


Después de todo lo publicado.
Podrías explicar cual es el motivo de tu pregunta, porque sería interesante saber para que quieres conocer los datos del transformador de poder.
¿Tienes un tocadiscos Winco a válvulas?
¿Que modelo?
Si tienes uno, que problemas hay con el transformador, ¿puedes medir las tensiones?, o ¿está quemado?, o ¿que le pasa?.
¿Quieres hacer un amplificador de este tipo?.

¡¡¡ De paso te comento, que si hubieses leído, o visto completo el post que indiqué en mi 1era respuesta, ahí también está el diagrama con diodo rectificador, que luego republiqué en el mensaje de arriba !!!

Saludos


----------



## luiszygar (Sep 15, 2021)

Hola , buen dia, tengo el chasis de un amplificador que me prestaron para tomar los datos (aunque no funciona) 
y queria armarme uno igual, el trafo de salida, valvula, zocalo y demas componentes los consigo, saque fotos y medidas del chasis y lo copiare para que se asemeje lo mas posible al original, pero del transformador de alimentacion no tenia datos aunque si algunas referencias.
No soy electronico , soy electromecanico muy atrevido y con mucho conocimiento de electricidad, y algunas cosas prefiero preguntarlas y repreguntar para no mandarme ninguna macana, 
(el dicho rima...mide 10 veces y corta una ves).
Y desde ya muchas gracias por su paciencia y en lo que pueda colaborar cuenten conmigo.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 15, 2021)

Entonces, publica fotos nítidas, y bien iluminadas del amplificador que te prestaron, por dentro, y por fuera, de esa manera se puede dibujar el circuito, y compararlo luego con los circuitos presentados, y ver cual es.


----------

